# 12.25 Christmas Update: German Blue Rams Babies



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Eggs spawned 2010.12.08, this is day 10 from eggs 2010.12.18.

Yolk sack completely gone for at least 3-4 days already, German Blue Ram baby fry are now all free swimming.

Someone please help me count how many are there 

Xmas Update:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seventy-eight precisely 

Real cool!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Ashley !!!!

They(101 frys) sure add some favors & joys to your Christmas.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jealousy sets in lol Congrats on the babies!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news Ashley, congrats to you and the parents. Think of me when they are big and ready to go he he. Keep us updated as they grow.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys and girls! 78 frys? Really? I tried really hard to count them but it's too hard... haha... 

Don't worry I will keep taking photos/videos and post their development, maybe I should post in the journal section instead. What do you think?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just out of interest , did you separate the eggs from the parents after they laid them?
I've watched 4 batches get eaten in 2 weeks now, was wondering if they have to stay with the parents or if it is worth putting the eggs in another tank after they lay them and see what happens....just noticed another batch was laid today lol maybe this time I'll get lucky myself


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

mysticalnet, congratulations on the successful batch of fry! must be an exciting time for you.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> just out of interest , did you separate the eggs from the parents after they laid them?
> I've watched 4 batches get eaten in 2 weeks now, was wondering if they have to stay with the parents or if it is worth putting the eggs in another tank after they lay them and see what happens....just noticed another batch was laid today lol maybe this time I'll get lucky myself


I separated them after they became wigglers, some free swimmers. When they were eggs I just let them be, some were eaten but quite a lot made it to the wiggler stage.  good luck!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

updated 12.25


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> updated 12.25


Thanks for sharing, Ashley !!!!

They all look very healthy and active.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! They look great.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Congrats! They look great.


Thanks Kim! Thanks Peter!  Did you get any fish stuff this boxing day?


----------

